# Question for those who make/can broth



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

This is going to sound like I don't know how to cook, but I really do, so bear with me...

My chicken broth is delicious BEFORE I can it, but when I've tried to use the canned broth, it tastes NOTHING like it did prior to canning. It's not funky or anything, it's just WAY too strong!

Am I supposed to dilute it AFTER I open a jar? Should I dilute it BEFORE I can it? When you're making it, are you starting with a certain proportion of bones/meat to water and then cooking down to a certain volume?

I'm NOT going for store-bought "broth-like-substance" or anything, but I think I may be going about this the wrong way or something.

Help?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Some seasonings do get stronger when canned.

Here's the way I make my stock/broth. BTW, stocks are stronger than broth, IMO.

I save all my chicken bones for a year in the freezer. When it's stock making time, I get out all the bags, dump them into my biggest pot (20 qt.) cover with water, add onions (with the skins), celery, peppercorns, bay leaves and salt. How much veggies depends on how much I'm doing. Bring to a boil. When it's up to temp, I lower it to simmer and let it go overnight (or all day, depending on whether I get it going early enough). Remove the bones and veggies, strain and then put it back in the pot and set it on the backporch to cool and let the fat rise. When it's cool it will be like a big pot of chicken jello. I re-heat it and put into jars and process.

If I'm using it for making rice, I dilute it 50/50 with water when I open the jar. That way I'm not storing water on the shelf. It really doesn't matter whether you dilute it before or after canning.

You can always freeze the stock. I've seen recipes that cook down the stock so that it's super concentrated, almost to the point of being like gummies, then put in ice cube trays to freeze. When needed, it's diluted or just toss into your soup or whatever you are using it for.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, SS.

I decided life could not go on unless I had some chicken-n-dumplings. Don't laugh, but, without thinking, I used the broth full strength. They were edible, but bow howdy, the flavor was a bit...powerful!

Will give them a go again this weekend.

Again, thanks.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I only use cooked bones and celery and carrot. I don't salt or add any herbs, I add that stuff when I use it. I keep it at the barest of simmers, just a bubble here and there. I only add enough water to cover. I don't try and reduce it or thin it before canning.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

suitcase_sally said:


> Remove the bones and veggies, strain and then put it back in the pot and set it on the backporch to cool and let the fat rise. When it's cool it will be like a big pot of chicken jello. I re-heat it and put into jars and process.


I forgot to say that I remove the fat before re-heating for canning. I just scrape off the top as best I can. I use a spatula.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

I use leftover containers and freeze it my stock. I have a big crock pot full of beef soup bones going right now that have been on all night long. I use minimal herbs; a bay leaf, maybe thyme and very little salt. I like it more of a blank slate so it is more versatile. I do the same for chicken stock. I find it is more flavorful after the chicken is roasted in the oven. I can never go back to that store bought stuff they call stock. I like the crock pot because I can leave it without attending to it and go to work or go to bed without worrying about it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I like using the broth that comes off what I've roasted, i.e. chicken and/or goat. It also has onions, potatoes & carrots cooked into it and has been seasoned with garlic and either sea salt or kelp. Sometimes I let it cool and scoop off any fat that rises to top; sometimes I leave it warm with the fat still mixed up in the broth. Whichever way, I put it into ice trays and freeze, placing the ice cubes into zip locks afterward. 

If I have quite a few chicken pieces that are boney and some skinned chicken feet, I will add some onions, garlic & kelp and boil-simmer until reduced over half. Then strain well and turn this into ice cubes. (Makes a great "drink" in late evenings during cold nights, especially if I add a touch of V-8 juice to it.)


----------



## eruehr (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah, tough to say, each and every batch is completely different..., 
i make ours with just the meat, bones, feet, etc. - no salt, no veg. no herbs.Can it. When it's time to use it, heat it, put a touch of salt in a spoonful and taste it. That's the only way to know what you're dealing with... Sometiimes you need to add wayer, sometimes not....

I fiind that when I make the stock, when it cools if it's gelled up nicely, it's good stock. 
if it's still 'runny' it hasn't cooked enough...


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I've canned a lot of turkey broth. A turkey carcass makes so much more then a meal's worth for us. I usually throw a turkey carcass in my 20 qt stock pot, boil it all day, strain it, cool it, skim it. the next day I will bring it back to a boil and can it. I don't add anything to mine because then I can use it for anything.  I will save up rotisserie chicken carcasses in the freezer until I have enough to make canning worth it.


----------

